# Signor Paganini SOLO VIOLIN - Now Available - Over 50% OFF



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 6, 2013)

Introducing *SIGNOR PAGANINI SOLO VIOLIN*. Special Introductory Price Only *$14.95* !!!

Click Here to View Detailed Product Information, Demos, and Purchase

Inspired by virtuoso violinists of the past, *Signor Paganini* is the ultimate *Solo Violin spiccato/staccato* library. Designed by an Emmy Award-Winning team, Signor Paganini defines a new level of realism in virtual solo string instruments. 

Signor Paganini is the only virtual solo violin that can convincingly execute extremely fast playing with ease. Unlike any other virtual solo string instrument, the Kontakt interface allows users to apply *EQ controls to each individual string*, creating unsurpassed abilities for tonal and timbral shaping.

Ideal for *film and classical applications*, Signor Paganini Solo Violin was patterned after one of the most famous *Stradivari violins* created. Signor Paganini truly captures the full dynamic range of a virtuosic solo violin performance, from light sautillé bowings to heavy spiccato attacks, with *13 velocity layers*.

Get it NOW for only $14.95

*Product Demonstration and Walkthrough:*

*Comparison to Live Studio Virtuoso Violin Recording:*

Click Here to View Detailed Product Information, Demos, and Purchase


----------



## fegender (Jul 6, 2013)

Holy cow!!!!!


----------



## TGV (Jul 7, 2013)

This is a fun instrument, and at this price a no-brainer, as was pointed out in another thread.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 7, 2013)

It's very cool! Loads of fun to play around with as well.


----------



## marcotronic (Jul 7, 2013)

Same here! Pure fun & absolute no-brainer price at the moment! Get it while it's at this price! 

Marco


----------



## shakuman (Jul 7, 2013)

OMG! >8o awesome..Bought it a weeks a go o/~


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh boooy.


----------



## kmlandre (Jul 9, 2013)

This is really a terrific little library - and you can get $1.50 off the already super cheap price if you sign up for the newsletter.

I really hope there's a follow up that contains some other articulations from the same sessions. I think I can get this to blend with some of my other solo violin libraries, but I'm lazy, so I'd love it if SimpleSamples did the work for me... 

Kurt M. Landre'
http://www.soundcloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 9, 2013)

As mentioned in the other topic about this library, it works very nicely with Embertone's Friedlander Violin


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes, we will eventually be releasing additional articulations and a nice legato patch. Thanks for your feedback...



kmlandre @ Tue Jul 09 said:


> This is really a terrific little library - and you can get $1.50 off the already super cheap price if you sign up for the newsletter.
> 
> I really hope there's a follow up that contains some other articulations from the same sessions. I think I can get this to blend with some of my other solo violin libraries, but I'm lazy, so I'd love it if SimpleSamples did the work for me...
> 
> ...


----------



## damstraversaz (Jul 11, 2013)

great! this is a very playable instrument, congratulations !


----------



## marcotronic (Jul 11, 2013)

SimpleSamSamples @ Thu Jul 11 said:


> Yes, we will eventually be releasing additional articulations and a nice legato patch. Thanks for your feedback...



That's great news! Can't wait to get the legato patch! 

Thanks a lot
Marco


----------



## matolen (Jul 11, 2013)

Lovely little library; news of legato and further patches is great!


----------



## Ed (Jul 11, 2013)

How do I buy this? When I register I need to specify a US state... I live in the UK?


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Ed, 

If you select your country first, you will not be required to enter anything in the State/Providence field. Thanks!



Ed @ Thu Jul 11 said:


> How do I buy this? When I register I need to specify a US state... I live in the UK?


----------



## Ed (Jul 11, 2013)

Doh! Buying it now


----------



## kmlandre (Jul 11, 2013)

> Yes, we will eventually be releasing additional articulations and a nice legato patch. Thanks for your feedback...



schweeeeeet! :-D

Kurt M. Landre' 
http://www.soundcloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote:
Yes, we will eventually be releasing additional articulations and a nice legato patch. Thanks for your feedback...

That's Fantastic News...please as soon as you can!!! The initial patch is outstanding for it's application...would love to be able to play sustained notes with it.

Dave


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 17, 2013)

Bought , and using already . Looking forward to seeing this library grow


----------



## drumman (Jul 18, 2013)

DocMidi657 @ Thu Jul 11 said:


> Quote:...would love to be able to play sustained notes with it.
> 
> Dave



+1


----------



## toomanynotes (Jul 22, 2013)

HA! Outstanding! Having fun!

I love the facial expression of ole Paggy whilst playback....adds a false sense of seriousness to my music. : )

Thanks guys!
P


----------



## playz123 (Jul 22, 2013)

Excellent for its intended purpose, sounds great and even sits well when combined with string shorts from other libraries. I like this product, and it's excellent value for a minimal price. Looking forward to additional features and articulations.


----------



## korgscrew (Jul 27, 2013)

Where is the catch? I just bought this and converts to £10.

Anyone?

Is it £10 a month?!?

Seriously, this is an amazing Patch!

Please do some legato and sustained patches!

It almost beats spitfire solo strings!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 27, 2013)

korgscrew @ Sat Jul 27 said:


> Where is the catch? I just bought this and converts to £10.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> ...



14.95 USD = 9.71899 GBP
US Dollar ↔ British Pound
1 USD = 0.650100 GBP 1 GBP = 1.53823 USD

Sounds about right to me.  Yes, great price.


----------



## toomanynotes (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi, i composed a short demo for the instrument..im really enjoying it!

Thanks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_azz9ghP7OE


----------



## tmm (Aug 15, 2013)

toomanynotes @ Thu Aug 15 said:


> Hi, i composed a short demo for the instrument..im really enjoying it!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_azz9ghP7OE



LOL so many notes! It sounds awesome, though. How long did that take you to compose?


----------



## toomanynotes (Aug 16, 2013)

haha, Thanks v much indeed i was having a ball, the piece was a sketch i had and i built on it. Probably took the best part of 10 hours over a few weeks. I'm not the fastest writer by all means!
Nothing you couldn't do with a few cuts n pastes and reversing groups of notes. I let the the piece write itself if you catch my meaning.

I confess it's not exactly a SOLO piece, but i couldn't help myself.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Aug 16, 2013)

SimpleSamSamples @ Thu Jul 11 said:


> Yes, we will eventually be releasing additional articulations and a nice legato patch. Thanks for your feedback.



That's great to hear. I wasn't really looking for spiccato & staccato solo violin articulations, but the addition of legato patches would make this instrument much more interesting. I guess I have no reason anymore not to purchase your violin. At the current introduction price, I can no longer ignore this instrument.  

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## TimJohnson (Aug 16, 2013)

Where on earth did you guys appear from!? Bit out of the blue to be creating samples that good isn't it? If the rest of your work is up to that standard I can see you costing me a lot of money in future.


----------



## PerryD (Aug 16, 2013)

Great instrument at a great price. Very playable as most people here have mentioned!


----------



## Drakken (Aug 17, 2013)

$15?!? No way I can not get this.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Aug 17, 2013)

o=? o=? o=? o=? o=?


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm in 

-DJ


----------



## guizmox (Sep 28, 2013)

I bought it yesterday. A great addition for other solo violin (I mean Embertone).
It's very playable, dynamic and reactive.
A small but useful toy, for a small price :D

Just made a little try without programming anything. Just recording (using Cinematic Strings, Embertone Champman Trumpet and Paganini violin)

http://guillaume.tristant.free.fr/paganini_test.mp3


----------



## feck (Sep 28, 2013)

Just stumbled on this....for the price of a couple of coffees, I am in! :D


----------



## Goran (Sep 29, 2013)

Very, very impressive. Especially the demo juxtaposing parts of a live recording with the sampled production. Congratulations on what seems to be a masterly executed project...


----------



## bcarwell (Oct 3, 2013)

Attention fiddle players:

Can anyone identify the piece that is in the Signor Paganini demo on Youtube ?

Sorry, I don't have the link. But in Youtube there are TWO demos under Simple Sam Samples channel or you'll see it by searching Youtube under Signor Paganini.

The one I'm wondering about is the one that's 1:47 and shows a guy at the keyboard playing it.

The other one is worth watching too because it cuts back and forth between a real violinist playing measures and the sampled version of the same measures. That piece is identified in the Youtube video (Saint Saens Violin Sonata) and is 1:01.

But what is the first one that's 1:47. Anybody got an Opus number or whatever ?

Really fun to watch both videos BTW.

Bob


----------



## muk (Oct 3, 2013)

It's the Paganini Caprice op. 1 Nr. 1, called "The Arpeggio". It's from the same set as the famous Caprice Nr. 24, which is probably one of the most difficult pieces for solo violin.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 3, 2013)

Goran @ Sat Sep 28 said:


> Very, very impressive. Especially the demo juxtaposing parts of a live recording with the sampled production. Congratulations on what seems to be a masterly executed project...



Indeed it is, perfectly suited for its goals. A no-brainer at that price.

Paul Simon's "One Trick Pony"

_He's a One Trick Pony, one trick is all that horse can do
He does one trick only, it's the principal source of his revenue
But when he steps into the spotlight
You can feel the heat of his heart come rising through._


----------



## muk (Oct 3, 2013)

The trick is very, VERY good though.

But I sure hope that they'll add more articulations and make it a full blown instrument (if anybody from SimpleSam is reading here, please take it as a hint ).


----------



## ProtectedRights (Oct 3, 2013)

muk @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> The trick is very, VERY good though.
> 
> But I sure hope that they'll add more articulations and make it a full blown instrument (if anybody from SimpleSam is reading here, please take it as a hint ).



The dev already promised to do this.


----------



## Viango (Oct 3, 2013)

"Version 1.0 includes a single patch that focuses exclusively on spiccato, staccato, and ricochet articulations."
Well I just wonder how these 3 different articulations are triggered?
Obviously there are no key switches. I suppose then that the 3 articulations are triggered with different velocity's?
I would really like to know how this is done, but this is not explained on Simple Sam's website.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Oct 3, 2013)

Viango @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> I suppose then that the 3 articulations are triggered with different velocity's?



I guess that is exactly it. AFAIK there is only one "technical" instrument articulation.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes, Thank you all for your interest. We are working on an advanced "true" legato system that uses sampled interval transitions (of different speeds) between every note combination (including SUL G,D,A,E playing). It is a very time-consuming process, but we expect to release it before the New Year. Existing users will receive a basic, "lite" legato patch for free, with the option to upgrade to the "full-blown" version of the new instrument, which is over 3 GB (saving $20 on the upgrade). We think this is a fair pricing method, but we welcome any feedback and ideas.

Concerning articulations, the current patch changes its articulation character at different velocities, so it is possible to convincingly execute solo-violin spiccato and staccato articulations. 





ProtectedRights @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> muk @ Thu Oct 03 said:
> 
> 
> > The trick is very, VERY good though.
> ...


----------



## ProtectedRights (Oct 3, 2013)

Will the full version include vibrato and non vibrato? Will there be layers that can be crossfaded?


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Oct 3, 2013)

We are currently working on a CC controlled vibrato, but may also include an unmodified sampled vib (with less flexibility, of course).

For dynamic crossfading, we use an approach similar to Sample Modeling and other such methods. 

Ultimately, we are trying to strike the right balance between an instrument that is highly playable, and one that retains enough customizability to be as realistic as possible. 



ProtectedRights @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> Will the full version include vibrato and non vibrato? Will there be layers that can be crossfaded?


----------



## ProtectedRights (Oct 3, 2013)

Sounds all good, looking forward seeing/hearing it when it's done


----------



## mark812 (Oct 3, 2013)

What will be the price of the complete violin library for those of us who didn't purchase spiccato version? 

Are you planning to record other solo strings as well?


----------



## Per Lichtman (Nov 29, 2013)

I just wanted to give a few quick notes on this in the context of my overall look at solo string libraries (I've been writing reviews on a lot of them for http://SoundBytesMag.net for the January and March issues and had one in the November issue).

1) Until the library gets true round-robin samples, it can already work very well with the Ultra TKT script. http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/utkt/utkt.htm

2) The library's biggest differentiating characteristic is the number of layers mapped to velocity. It goes far beyond any other solo string library I've tried so far in this area.

3) It's great for complimenting other string libraries.

4) Think of the price as buying one articulation from a much more expensive overall library. The quality I've heard reflects that.

5) In terms of overall character, it sounds different from VSL, Embertone Friedlander, XSample and EWQLSO (which are the libraries I've compared it to so far) but remains compatible with them in a mix if you know what you're doing.

If you find you write a lot of short notes for solo violin (or want to), then I'd say you should pick it up while it's still at the intro. price. It's easily worth it and gives you another high quality color to use alongside your other solo strings.


----------



## Per Lichtman (Nov 29, 2013)

I forgot to mention - the library appears to be fully chromatically sampled from G2 to E6 with 13 velocity sample layers on each note.


----------



## Per Lichtman (Jul 22, 2014)

Finally published the full Signor Paganini review at http://soundbytesmag.net/signorpaganinisoloviolin/


----------



## aranbrowning (Jul 23, 2014)

Just written a new track using the signor paganini, works great! Have a listen below:

http://soundcloud.com/aranbrowning/the-journey-begins


----------

